# Some recent work...



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow these are great!!! I love #1, #7, and #8 the best!! This does bring in those fall colors too. Did you have a aid to get those leaves to fall like that?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice shots!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Wow these are great!!! I love #1, #7, and #8 the best!! This does bring in those fall colors too. Did you have a aid to get those leaves to fall like that?


Thanks! They collected the leaves on a blanket, threw them up in the air, dropped the blanket and ran in towards each other  No assistant...



GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice shots!


Thanks!


----------

